# changin capacitors of MB -   askin



## Anarion (Jun 21, 2005)

2 capacitors of  my mb inflated!, they are 1000uF6v 's - (about a month ago this happen to alot of my capacitors of mb , 

i go for service guaranty & they change alot of em but they didn't change this two & yesterday they puff-ed bigger ) now - i wanty do this , i have a "out of order" psu (due to Fan fail) which it has some 1000uF10v +105'C capacitors & bigger ones(too) i want change MY 6V Cpacitors of my mb with this 10v . beside i have no good knowledge (easily ; i duno notin about) about this electricity stuffs ,

sothen i ask some one who knows, guru ones or expert ones ,if it's possible pls share with me a little bit about waht can i do . imean is it right or wrong - best way i can do this - any hint on soldering-removing - (& a little about waht exactly capacitors do - change em with bigger ones (pros cons  if there are any)

or i just easily go for guaranty service & give it to them to do this , . 

& one another question is it possible without removing semi-burned capacitors i add two other capa @ back of em , 

& why this happen - due to pwr fail - over-minus v - wet - overclockin


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 21, 2005)

Just let the warranty take care of it. Im sure they can tell if youve attahced your own capicitors if you mess up or something else goes wrong later on.


----------



## Anarion (Jun 21, 2005)

i think so, but after alot of time , nice things,works i done ,like; cleanin,gatherin,furlin,wirein,lashin,latchin,packin,tidyin, ...
now @ this moment i can't think one another time i must REMOVE anytin on that rig

consider; another of my rigs fallin (the bios somehow jumpin) & i must remove it too & give to service 4 copyin bios into cmos, 

wow-in, it's-in look-in like-in a-in torture-in, ;D-in ;((-in

btw , did anyone know , is it possibe, that copy a bios to a mb with  usein another MB !


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 21, 2005)

Anarion said:
			
		

> i think so, but after alot of time , nice things,works i done ,like; cleanin,gatherin,furlin,wirein,lashin,latchin,packin,tidyin, ...
> now @ this moment i can't think one another time i must REMOVE anytin on that rig
> 
> consider; another of my rigs fallin (the bios somehow jumpin) & i must remove it too & give to service 4 copyin bios into cmos,
> ...


Are they the same motherboards?


----------



## Anarion (Jun 21, 2005)

nope,yope , i have two in one brand and & one in another brand , but not same model, 

it happen before & i just give it back for warranty & they copied it about 40sec & return it back to me ) ),btw, how can i reflash it when there are notin to boot !?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 21, 2005)

Well then your stuck. Sometimes if you have the same motherboard as the one that is dead, you get a bios flashing program up and ready to run on the good computer, then hot-swap the broken bios chip in and flash it. Doesnt always work though.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 21, 2005)

You can hotflash a BIOS. Turn on your computer, take out the BIOS chip while running, insert the one you want to flash and force to flash whatever image you want on it. When you're done put back the original BIOS and put your newly flashed chip in it's own board.


----------



## Anarion (Jun 22, 2005)

sound interesting , but , a big "HOW" , imean , when one of the bios's solder to da board. is there any way to re-copy in it . with fdd cable,pa,ide, any tin !?


----------



## regg187 (Jun 22, 2005)

sorry but hotflash's are for the bio's chip that sits in a  socket and are just about square, and for old woman starting menopause. The solder on style that are rectangular are M.F's to hot flash. (so I'm told) and the best suggest you don't even attempt it. oh and if you accidentally have the socketed one spin on ya as your putting it in the socket  it will go in upside down and self destruct( this I know from experience)


----------



## Anarion (Jun 22, 2005)

wow scary, but that solder one is TOO square . btw . it seem there are 2 way 4me first; suicide (somehow dangerous) two; go for warranty another time again & again .
;((

it's remind me of  a song ..... btw if that guaranty guy see me again certainly says "what hell with this guy , is he oath-ed, come here monthly " & maybe the gal one think sometin else


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 7, 2005)

Anarion said:
			
		

> wow scary, but that solder one is TOO square . btw . it seem there are 2 way 4me first; suicide (somehow dangerous) two; go for warranty another time again & again .
> ;((
> 
> it's remind me of  a song ..... btw if that guaranty guy see me again certainly says "what hell with this guy , is he oath-ed, come here monthly " & maybe the gal one think sometin else



wow.. sorry but I have a hard time reading your posts..   

If your going to change the caps, go with higher UV, same voltage and they should work, but its always best to have warranty fix the problems if at all possible- because unless you are confident in how to replace caps, you can easily kill the board. make sure all the caps polaritys are correct, and if you dont know how to tell the polarity of these, you probably dont want to mess with them then.   

as for the bios.. if its soldered on, your screwed. if its not, the mobos *may* be compatable, but not necessarily. NFII's are commonly compatable, but an intel i810 wont flash an NFII bios.


----------



## Anarion (Jul 12, 2005)

sorry for that , tnx for answer , (btw that post was just an answer to another post & i think it could be decoded if look @ its previous post though.  )

u know one of the kids on guaranty ser which i spk with him about 1 hour ,cleary say; "if u chanin capa be sure the faraday are same & u can change the "v" as u want !" & he do the same (almost)  weird huh ?!?  just confused !!!. 

& that bios prob , i promise myself never ever gonna buy cheap stuff agian.
btw some guys here says if u can fit the bios on any MB then u can use force flash & then it can work & it seem pretty right !? (i don't think chip have very hand here)!?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 12, 2005)

Anarion said:
			
		

> sorry for that , tnx for answer , (btw that post was just an answer to another post & i think it could be decoded if look @ its previous post though.  )
> 
> u know one of the kids on guaranty ser which i spk with him about 1 hour ,cleary say; "if u chanin capa be sure the faraday are same & u can change the "v" as u want !" & he do the same (almost)  weird huh ?!?  just confused !!!.
> 
> ...



you *HAVE* to have the right polarity. or else it will hurt many things.. 

Voltage doesnt matter, as long as it well above what voltage will be running through it. 6v caps on a 3v line are good 

the farad rating can be *higher*, I believe... works fine on my p3 mobo.. aka the rating with uf at the end...

and if any of that sounded like something way out of your league, dont replace caps.. leave it to a pro


----------



## Anarion (Jul 12, 2005)

nice ,k , tnc-u,


----------



## dpalyu (Aug 10, 2005)

*Changing caps*

I have changed caps on numerious MB. I do not unsolder the old cap. I cut the old cap off after identifying the polarity of the cap which leaves me about a 1/4" wire on the mother board. Then useing a 15W iron I solder the new cap to the wires. I have been doing this proceedure sine 1970 and it has always worked. If you try to unsolder the cap from a multi layer board you will most likely damage the board. I have seen may boards where someone tried to unsolder the cap from the board. The board was destroyed.


----------



## bikesair (Aug 10, 2005)

Anarion said:
			
		

> 2 capacitors of  my mb inflated!, they are 1000uF6v 's - (about a month ago this happen to alot of my capacitors of mb ,
> 
> i go for service guaranty & they change alot of em but they didn't change this two & yesterday they puff-ed bigger ) now - i wanty do this , i have a "out of order" psu (due to Fan fail) which it has some 1000uF10v +105'C capacitors & bigger ones(too) i want change MY 6V Cpacitors of my mb with this 10v . beside i have no good knowledge (easily ; i duno notin about) about this electricity stuffs ,
> 
> ...




you cant change the size of a capacitor, you will F shit up, but you will probobly F shit up trying to change them yourself. If someone can change them for you...do it. Dont try it yourself because the next time something goes wrong, you voided the warranty. What kind of motherboard is it?


----------



## bikesair (Aug 10, 2005)

dpalyu said:
			
		

> I have changed caps on numerious MB. I do not unsolder the old cap. I cut the old cap off after identifying the polarity of the cap which leaves me about a 1/4" wire on the mother board. Then useing a 15W iron I solder the new cap to the wires. I have been doing this proceedure sine 1970 and it has always worked. If you try to unsolder the cap from a multi layer board you will most likely damage the board. I have seen may boards where someone tried to unsolder the cap from the board. The board was destroyed.



if you were doing it for him...i would have more faith but I think he shouldent do it himself


----------



## dpalyu (Aug 10, 2005)

*Change cap*

Thats true . He would need to find someone to do it.


----------



## bikesair (Aug 10, 2005)

dpalyu said:
			
		

> Thats true . He would need to find someone to do it.



maybe the board is still under warranty


----------



## Anarion (Aug 11, 2005)

tnx guys , pbm solved , if u had readin postd well, btw,  

@ dpalyu  nice idea but for sure it didn't answer to mb specialy nowadays it's super hard !!! becoz when u cut caps there are just alittle tiny wire pillar! i think this is super harder than first option...imho....

@ bikesair  yep it's under w - & also change caps with a little bit higher values very nicely & seem everytin' goes smooth-ly...after about 1m tnx gosh everythings doin well ...


----------



## dpalyu (Aug 12, 2005)

*replace caps*

Been doing it for years. Have saved a lot of motherboards and costumers a lot of money back when MB were expensive. Won't do it unless costumer requests it and MB is not under warranty.


----------



## Anarion (Aug 14, 2005)

btw, certainly i'l keep it in mi mind, honestly @ first somtin like dis come in my head but i just was in doubt tncu...


----------

